# The Nyberg CO2 Method



## Paul Higashikawa

O.K., guys, I figure since I often site this wonderful method as the top choice for DIY CO2 injection, I should therefore write an in-depth article on it so everyone can refer to it for future reference. This method, of course, is realized by Tarah Nyberg, whose article on this procedure can be found in TAG V17#2 Apr-Jun 2004 as well as an on-line PowerPoint file. I am merely summarizing what she has talked about. Anyone who is really interested in more detail should take a look at either of those two sources. Enough yapping; let's get right to it:

1. 1 cup of sugar per 2L of water. Water should be at room temperature; too high or too cold will inhibit the culture growth. Also, it is good to use tank water or dechlorinated water as chlorine is harmful to yeast.

2. Add 1~2tsp of protein drink mix. The author suggested using soy powder as a cheaper alternative, which is what I do, and it works great.

3. *Optional*Add 1T molasses or 1tsp ammonium sulfate(yeast growth benefits from ammonia, hence the use of tank water).

4. 1tsp baking soda to maintain pH stability.

5. One can opt to leave yeast from the previous mixture on the bottom of the container or use new batch. It is faster if the previous batch is saved and used.

There ya have it. I only listed the proper steps. As to the how and why each step is being done, you should refer to the original source as I've already mentioned. Everything listed here has a reason and wasn't conjured up out of the author's own imagination. She is an avid scientist who conducts experiments related to yeast cultures. All the credit goes to Professor Nyberg. Thank you all, and have a happy DIY CO2 adventure!!!


Paul


----------



## turtlehead

which one is better yeast or this? which one is safer as in if you mess up or if theres a clog which one will be more damaging? and what's say powder?


----------



## HanshaSuro

I'm intrigued but I wasn't able to find the original by using Google. Can you post a link or suggest some search terms?


----------



## gnatster

Power Point Presentation from 03 AGA. Warning, opens as a Power Point Presentation will need either Power Point or the Power Point viewer.


----------



## HeyPK

> which one is better yeast or this? which one is safer as in if you mess up or if theres a clog which one will be more damaging? and what's say powder?


It is soy powder, not say powder. I don't know exactly what it is, but it is some soybean product that is probably available at health food stores. Maybe even ordinary grocery stores.

I think the advantages of this method are basically from the addition of the protein, the ammonium sulfate, and the baking soda. The first two aid the growth of the yeast, and the last keeps the pH in an optimum range.

This method is no different than other methods as far as clogging up unless it causes a significantly more rapid initial CO2 production. This method probably gets more CO2 from a given amount of sugar.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Thanks to the mods for making it into a sticky. I am a pc illiterate so once again, thank you 


Soy powder?! I think I did spell s.o.y. 8) You can find them at any grocery store. They are very cheap, as are molasses. 

As far as the clogging factor, you just have to make sure whenever you do the periodic maintenance to watch out for the tubes. Check to see if there's anything stuck inside. Sometimes the pressure built-up from the container can force certain 'crud' content into the tubing. You simply squeeze the tube and then pull the stuff out along it. It's very simple. That's about the only downside as far as I'm concerned. 

All in all, I think DIY CO2 is a wonderful alternative injection method. I still highly recommend the pressurized system, and view it as a part of the 'rite of passage' of using CO2. Sooner or later, we all should have either or both experiences. It's all part of the integral process that is in our great endeavour in having a lush plant growths!

Paul


----------



## Piscesgirl

I use this method ever since I first read it in TAG (Journal of the AGA), and I can't say enough how great it is. The amount of Co2 production is so much higher. 

By the way, Ammonium Sulfate is also known as Yeast Nutrient. I also find that a bit of room-temp juice (NOT OJ which seems to create bad bacteria), but like Ocean Spray Cranberry juice, makes the end result smell so much better  

I've found a grocery store brand of protein powder that works fine, called Adkins Advantage, $8 for a big container. I liked Spiruteen the best, but it was a bit expensive to use.


----------



## HanshaSuro

Gnat,

Thank you for the link.


----------



## Bender

My experience with this "improved" method (adding soy flour) was not exactly satisfying. I was using DIY CO2 (yeast-sugar-soda) for more than 2 years and it worked well. Then I tried method with adding soy after reading TAG article. Didn't go for protein mix coz it would cost too much.

My aim was to get longer and more stable CO2 production, but got none of it. At first it looked like it works great, but then just died suddenly, much sooner than expected  . Other setup worked fine for a few days, then I found mix in my tube just a few cm before it would get into tank :shock: , never happened with regular mix.
Bottles I used for CO2 were darn hard to wash if at all :evil: 

I did some testing with different quantities of sugar, with and without soy flour and my conclusions are that soy mix starts faster, go stronger for few days but dies much sooner than non soy mix. Maybe the sugar is used up faster, don't know.

For me this method was much more messy and less controllable. I'm glad it works for some people, but for me it was PITA.

I dumped everything into trash and went pressurized...


----------



## trenac

Thanks for the sticky, heard of the method before but never paid much attention to it. I think I'm going to give it a shot a see how it compares to the method I use now (sugar,yeast).


----------



## Robert Hudson

Why on earth did they put it on powerpoint instead of a PDF. Well at least I have the TAG issue.


----------



## V8extra

*CO2 DIY Tarah Nyberg*

Hello,

I have a little question for you...

I just got the following, 7 liters pulverisator ready...

I found the Tarah Nyberg recipe for CO2...

I was wondering did anyone tryed to add either gelatine or pectine to the solution... In many site they seems to mention that it makes the whole thing much more stable since not all the sugar is available at once to the yeast... It must slowly break through the gelatine to reach the sugar...

If so I would like to hear about it...

Cheers...

Any how if nobody has heard about it I will try it...

My goal is to reach at least 4 weeks of constant bubbling around 60 / min ... I have a 90 g planted tank my ph is now 7.4 and my gh and kh around 9. That is dead on montreal city water parameters... which makes sense.

Cheers


----------



## Freemann

> Why on earth did they put it on powerpoint instead of a PDF


http://users.forthnet.gr/pat/ekfrasis/Nyberg_yeast.pdf
Sorry now works


----------



## milalic

Freeman,

The file is empty. It only has 0 bytes.


----------



## Mnemia

I've got a PDF of it, but I don't want to post it because I don't have permission to host a copy of it. I can email it to you if you PM me your email.


----------



## RuslanJamil

*Ammonium Sulfate Alternatives*

If yeast benefits from the ammonium in Ammonium Sulfate, would urea work as an alternative? Anyone tried this before in the Nyberg recipe? I use urea as a fertilizer (don't worry, it's for the plants in the garden, not in my planted aquaria) and it is relatively easy to obtain.

Thanks.


----------



## RuslanJamil

*Effects of Urea*



RuslanJamil said:


> If yeast benefits from the ammonium in Ammonium Sulfate, would urea work as an alternative? Anyone tried this before in the Nyberg recipe? I use urea as a fertilizer (don't worry, it's for the plants in the garden, not in my planted aquaria) and it is relatively easy to obtain.
> 
> Thanks.


I have tried urea in the recipe instead of ammonium sulfate. It works! Lot's more CO2 production... although naturally the mix does not last as long...

I guess you could vary the formula to get the desired amount of CO2 production. Need to experiment a little since the output is dependent on many factors such as ambient temperature, amount of yeast, type of yeast etc.


----------



## jeremy1

So, can this method be used with the first set up? I'm confused about leaving the yeast in the container from previous batch. Do I have to add yeast to my initial set up. This is my firt time using the fermentation method. thanks.

Jeremy


----------



## uwintoday

How much yeast do you add?



Paul Higashikawa said:


> 1. 1 cup of sugar per 2L of water. Water should be at room temperature; too high or too cold will inhibit the culture growth. Also, it is good to use tank water or dechlorinated water as chlorine is harmful to yeast.
> 
> 2. Add 1~2tsp of protein drink mix. The author suggested using soy powder as a cheaper alternative, which is what I do, and it works great.
> 
> 3. *Optional*Add 1T molasses or 1tsp ammonium sulfate(yeast growth benefits from ammonia, hence the use of tank water).
> 
> 4. 1tsp baking soda to maintain pH stability.


----------



## Left C

Hi uwintoday

You can use ¼ tsp to 1 tsp of yeast in a 2 liter mix. ½ tsp may be a good starting amount and then you can see how it does and adjust as needed.

Basically:
Less yeast = slower CO2 rate, but longer lasting mix.
More yeast = faster CO2 rate, but shorter lasting mix.

Left C


----------



## uwintoday

*Regarding the Co2 bubbles*

Regarding the Co2 bubbles the idea seems to be either to mix the bubbles into the water via a powerhead or keep the bubbles under water as long as possible with a ladder or similar device.

Heres what I did.
I connected my DIY Co2 to the intake of the crappy little filter that came with my $30 Walmart ten gallon tank. I did read somewhere that Co2 will break down metal and some plastics. I am counting on the fact that Co2 is mixing with water so hopefully my filter will not be destroyed so fast.


----------



## Squawkbert

jeremy1 said:


> So, can this method be used with the first set up? I'm confused about leaving the yeast in the container from previous batch. Do I have to add yeast to my initial set up. This is my firt time using the fermentation method. thanks.
> 
> Jeremy


depends on the yeast - "top fermenters" - most bread/baking yeasts - this won't work as the stuff at the bottom is dead. Beer/Champagne yeasts - "bottom fermenters" - this works well. If you're totally out of yeast, I'd suggest mixing old stock well, pouring 95% out and keeping the remainder. If it wasn't totally exhausted, you'll get a restart (probably a bit slow).

Other concern: Baking Soda - I've read that the change in pH is a lot less stressful on the yeast than the presence of excess Na ions is, so it's probably best to skip the baking soda.


----------

